# Element Race, Baujahr?



## Echinopsis (10. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig. Mein Freund hat von einem Bekannten einen gebrauchten Element Race-Rahmen angeboten bekommen. Das Teil macht bis auf die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren einen ordentlichen Eindruck, sämtliche Lager sind wohl überholt worden und der Dämpfer ist neu. Der Rahmen hat seitdem allerdings länger auf dem Dachboden geschlummert, da sein Besitzer aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr Biken kann.
Kann mir jemand sagen, um welches Baujahr es sich bei dem guten Stück handelt und was sowas noch Wert ist? Der Besitzer hat keine konkrete Preisvorstellung und wir haben auch keinen Plan, was ein fairer Preis wäre. Um eine für beide Seiten gute Lösung zu finden, hoffe ich hier auf Hinweise. So sieht der Rahmen aus:





Schon mal vielen Dank für eure geballte Fachkompetenz.
Gruß Tine


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (10. August 2009)

Dürfte sich um einen 2000'er Rahmen in Lavared/Schwarz handeln. Wegen des Preises kann ich wenig sagen, mein 1999'er wird sicher nie verkauft. In einem anderen Fred wird ein 1999'er für 400.- Euro angeboten. Vielleicht hilft das als Anhaltspunkt.
Halt darauf achten, das der Dämpfer dicht ist und die (Gleit)Lager ok sind (Lager und Bolzen kommen ohne Arbeitszeit auf gut 100.- Euro).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lix (10. August 2009)

Ausgehend vom Schriftzug kÃ¶nnte der Rahmen auch von 2002/2003 stammen.
Die 400â¬ erscheinen mir aber recht optimistisch; meinen 2003er konnte ich vor drei Jahren vergl.bar ausgestattet bei ebay fÃ¼r <500â¬ ergattern. Damals sicherlich ein SchnÃ¤ppchen, aktuell gibts aber (mehr) vergleichbar gute Konkurrenz zu gÃ¼nstigeren Preisen, daher halte ich trotz des Kults eher 250â¬ fÃ¼r realistisch. Wenn der Rahmen tatsÃ¤chlich noch Ã¤lteren Baujahres sein sollte, dann natÃ¼rlich dementsprechend weniger.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. August 2009)

2001 war der Hauptrahmen Holographic Black und der Hinterbau Red. 2000 ist das richtige BJ: http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2000&Brand=Rocky+Mountain&Model=Element+Race&Type=bike


----------



## Echinopsis (11. August 2009)

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe . Die beiden haben sich inzwischen geeinigt, am Wochenende wird der Rahmen zunächst mit vorhandenen Teilen in einen fahrbaren Untersatz verwandelt und Bike Nr. 7 zieht in den heimischen Keller ein.

Gruß Tine


----------

